# 2013 G.O.O.S. show and sale



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's some pictures from the G.O.O.S. 2013 show and sale... There's something for everyone. Tell me your favorite. Enjoy!

1. Brssda. Golden Garsine 'White Knight'






2. Angraecum sesquipedale





3. Cattlianthe Pixie's Autumn





4. Paph. Norito Hassegawa





5. Dendrobium polysema





6. Bulbophyllum putidum





7. Maxillaria tenufolia





8. Paph. Fairre Helen





9. Masdevallia Pat Akerust 'Golden Zebra' AM/AOS





10. Paph. Blanche Sawyer 'Snowman' AM/AOS





11. Masdevallia picea





12. Paph. Lippewunder 





13. Paph. delenatii





14. Paph. Fanaticum 





15. Paph. chamberlainianum


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

16. Paph. Shining World





17. Paph. armeniacum in bud from Orchid Inn for $40





18. Tray of seedlings from Orchid Inn 





19. Paph. Pink Fred





20. Phrag. besseae v. flavum 





21. Phrag. Grande





22. Paph. venustum 





23. Phrag. Eric Young





24. Dryadella edwallii





25. Mediocalar decoratum





26. Paph. Hiro Luna





27. Jewel orchid





28. Paph. (fairieanum x Pacific Shamrock)





29. Cymbidium Kiwi Barron 'New Horizon' SM/JGP





30. Paph. Berenice v. album


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

31. Bulbophyllum sulwesii 





32. Epc. Rene Marques 'Flame Thrower' HCC/AOS





33. Orchid Inn's display





34. Didn't get the name of this one...





35. This got the best exibit award. It even had live fish in the little pond. 





36. Phrag. schlimii- I was shocked at how tiny the bloom and plant was! I'd never seen one in person until the show. My favorite!





37. Paph. Armeni White


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. At first I was partial to the paph Norito Hasegawa, but then I saw that Berenice album!! :drool:


----------



## eggshells (Mar 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. At first I was partial to the paph Norito Hasegawa, but then I saw that Berenice album!! :drool:



LoL

Thanks for sharing Orchid Boy, if I have to choose. It would be whatever that sanderianum/ sanderianum hybrid on that group table.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

And of course I got something from the show. See this thread.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice pictures. Thanks for post them!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

eggshells said:


> LoL
> 
> Thanks for sharing Orchid Boy, if I have to choose. It would be whatever that sanderianum/ sanderianum hybrid on that group table.



I think the one you're referring to is Paph. Raingreen's Grande 'Jeane's Twisters' (Michael Koopowitz x Paul Parks).


----------



## Secundino (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 4, 2013)

10,19,28 are my picks. 

Looks like you had a good time! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2013)

that Johanna Burkhardt in OI's display is super dark.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for the tour!


----------



## Jim734 (Mar 4, 2013)

Photo 34 is a Zygopetalum - perhaps maculatum.

a small correction - the small exhibit (with the fish) was the best FIRST exhibit award by a member of the Greater Omaha Orchid Society - an incentive for members to set up their own exhibit.

The AOS show trophy went to the exhibit by the Orchid Society of Greater Kansas City.


----------



## Clark (Mar 4, 2013)

In order- 21, 22, 20, 2, 5, and 27.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks for all the photos - the bellatulum hybrid is very nice.


----------



## raymond (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

Jim734 said:


> Photo 34 is a Zygopetalum - perhaps maculatum.
> 
> a small correction - the small exhibit (with the fish) was the best FIRST exhibit award by a member of the Greater Omaha Orchid Society - an incentive for members to set up their own exhibit.
> 
> The AOS show trophy went to the exhibit by the Orchid Society of Greater Kansas City.



Ok, thanks for the correction. Which exibit was the one by the Orchid Society of Greater Kansas city?


----------



## Jim734 (Mar 4, 2013)

the OSGKC display was one of the table tops on the window side of the hall. The first set of displays on the floor (not against the wall) as you walked into the hall were society displays (except for the small one with the fish). On the west side (the side where you walked in) the table top (next to the one with the fish) was a display by the Lincoln Orchid Society. On the other side were displays by the Central Iowa Orchid Society and the Orchid Society of Greater Kansas City. The KC display had more plants. There were numerous ribbons in it and ultimately 2 AOS awards. The GOOS display was the floor display at the end of that set of displays.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice pics, tahnks !!!! Jean


----------



## cattmad (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks for the photos, I like that hiro luna


----------



## monocotman (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the photos.
I have to agree with Eric about the Berenice album.
I thought that many plants from this cross were flowering
out as non albums,
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, but there were some albums. I remember someone here posted either a Berenice or Alex's Spots that was album/semi-album from a show in Germany but I haven't been able to find the thread here. Anyway, i want one of those albums for sure!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

eggshells said:


> LoL
> 
> Thanks for sharing Orchid Boy, if I have to choose. It would be whatever that sanderianum/ sanderianum hybrid on that group table.



You're crazy! Anyone can get a sanderianum hybrid now-days; but how often do you find album multi hybrids!?!? oke:

BTW, did anyone else note the price of those Paph seedlings 5/$45!!! :sob:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 5, 2013)

I have an album multi hybrid seedling. It is a Paph. Wossner Kolosuk v. album. The tag reads: (kolopakingii f. katherine (album) 'Green Delight' HCC/AOS x sukhakulii v. album 'Gigantic' HCC/AOS).

Another vendor had choose any 6 (or was it 5?) seedlings for $15 (didn't have slippers though).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

Then who cares!? oke:


----------



## eggshells (Mar 5, 2013)

NYEric said:


> You're crazy! Anyone can get a sanderianum hybrid now-days; but how often do you find album multi hybrids!?!? oke:
> 
> BTW, did anyone else note the price of those Paph seedlings 5/$45!!! :sob:



I was about to say but didn't mention. Seems like OI plants are cheaper in show than ordering. But then again choices are limited.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 5, 2013)

eggshells said:


> I was about to say but didn't mention. Seems like OI plants are cheaper in show than ordering. But then again choices are limited.



I've noticed that too. But Sam had some P. delenatii v. dunkel first bloom seedlings in bud for $50 and the one he brought for me he charged $40. The other plants I had him bring were about the same price as on the website, maybe a few dollars less.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2013)

It's show season again! Great variety of shots representing your show. Thanks.
I'm into the raingreen thing myself. Did anyone happen to catch what level of award Sam received?
P.S. Eric, I do have a seedling of Sam's Berenice album attempt. He added it to an order (gift).


----------



## Jim734 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's the photo of Paph Berenice var. album 'Smart Buy'
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jim734 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sam's Paph Raingreen's Grande ' received an AM/AOS, 83 pts.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2013)

Jim734 said:


> Here's the photo of Paph Berenice var. album 'Smart Buy'


Nice. I may have one in my jungle somewhere. Maybe one of the NOIDS.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks for the photos!


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 6, 2013)

Great pics and thanks for taking the time to put the names with them.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 6, 2013)

orcoholic said:


> Great pics and thanks for taking the time to put the names with them.



About every other picture I took was a nametag unless I already knew its name.


----------

